# Rudy Cycling Apparel (Bibs Specific)



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I recently purchased one of there cycling racing kits (bid and jersey) and looking to see if anybody has experienced the same as I have. 

Specifically the bibs.... I know ordering on-line there's always a risk but they just don't fit right. Using the sizing chart, I ordered a small as I do with all my other bids and jerseys. However the length of the legs feels very short in respect all the other bids I own. They seem to stop about mid thigh kind of like women's short and or possibly like tri-shorts. They are not labeled as either and there is no product description online to review before ordering.... by the way, jersey fits fine, no issues... fits like all my others do.

Decided to return them under the 90 day return policy, but was just wonder if anybody has had the same experience?


----------

